
Soli: ubiquitous gesture sensing with millimeter wave radar (2016)[pdf] - pizza
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2925953&CFID=891255666&CFTOKEN=94926193
======
wtfishackernews
The link is broken for me (403).

edit: this link seems to work
[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2925953](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2925953)

~~~
pizza
wish I could update the url, can only edit the title :/

~~~
wtfishackernews
A mod can do that for you.

------
bsder
This is cool _work_ ; however, whoever approved this as _PUBLICATION_ should
be shot.

No software in sight. This is _especially_ bad since "machine learning" is
cited as a cornerstone of the detection. Hardware papers behind paywall or not
yet existing (and may never exist). Nothing even remotely useful for somebody
to replicate or evaluate.

If this appeared on the web from a company other than Google, everybody would
dismiss it as pure marketing fiction.

Maybe I'm being overly harsh, but one of the big problems with 60GHz type
stuff is evaluation that what you have is reliably signal. Especially with
"machine learning", who knows _what_ the system is latching onto.

~~~
aphextron
Have you seen the demonstration videos? Some of the applications look really
cool and useful, and the hardware is in a pretty advanced state.

See
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H41A_IWZwZI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H41A_IWZwZI)

------
dialectifier

      (2016)
    

C'mon, man. It's been less than twelve months.

2016 was three weeks ago.

------
discardorama
Given the accuracy, could it read your fingerprints while you're doing the
gesture? From the paper, it looks like the average displacement accuracy is
0.4mm. I wonder if that's accurate enough to read your fingerprints. If it
could, you could ensure that only your gestures are recognized and not someone
elses!

~~~
pizza
Well, resolution for fingerprint scanners is roughly 500 dpi [0]; 1 in^2 = 645
mm^2; so.. maybe, I'm not sure!

But, that said, I believe there are many >1 mm^2 resolution features that can
basically uniquely identify users, like, the shape of a hand (individual
finger geometry, etc), the length of a limb, the particular subcutaneous
layout of veins, face geometry, etc. It's interesting to ponder about, at
least!

Currently looking around for cheap (and arduino-amenable) single chip radar
systems whereby I might try to hack together a more low tech prototype of Soli

[0] [http://www.neurotechnology.com/cgi-bin/fingerprint-
scanners....](http://www.neurotechnology.com/cgi-bin/fingerprint-scanners.cgi)

~~~
shostack
Or even a special carved ring, or sticker or something.

------
piroux
Video of the "thing" :

[https://atap.google.com/#project-soli](https://atap.google.com/#project-soli)

